# Fancy Mouse Breeder Discord Server



## misakithecrow (Oct 29, 2017)

Hey everyone! I noticed that things are kind of dwindling here and in between the reddit, so I thought a united area might help. Feel free to join! I need some help inducting some moderators and figuring out what channels I ought to add.

https://discord.gg/8M5qQgj


----------



## misakithecrow (Oct 29, 2017)

New Link: https://discord.gg/U8A3Nm3

We are now up to 20 people!


----------



## misakithecrow (Oct 29, 2017)

32 people.


----------

